
GitSpeak: GitHub client with interactive code review screencasts - tobr
https://gitspeak.com
======
mrborgen
Hey, we're still in beta, and not interested in exposing the tool on HN yet,
so please don't upvote this one. We're going to do a Show HN at some point.

~~~
tobr
Sorry! Looks like I can’t delete it, but it doesn’t appear to be getting any
upvotes anyway. Congrats on a great looking product btw!

